#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  capturar consulta mysql

## ferreirajr630

senhores estou com um problema estou fasendo uma consulta num db e quero capturar essa consulta numa variavel e mandar ela num formulario para outra consulta mas nao ta dando certo
esta assim

busca.php
<form action="listar.php" method="post">
<B>Selecione O cliente</B><br>
<select name=processador>
<?php
if(file_exists("init.php")) {
require "init.php"; 
} else {
echo "Arquivo init.php nao foi encontrado";
exit;
}
if(!function_exists("Abre_Conexao")) {
echo "Erro o arquivo init.php foi auterado, nao existe a função Abre_Conexao";
exit;
}
Abre_Conexao();

$re = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM clientes ORDER BY id, nome;");
if(mysql_errno() != 0) {
if(!isset($erros)) {
echo "Erro o arquivo init.php foi auterado, nao existe $erros";
exit;
}
echo $erros[mysql_errno()];
exit;
}
?><?php
while($l = mysql_fetch_array($re)) {
echo "<option value=".$l['id'].">".($l['nome'])."</option>";
} 
@mysql_close();
?>
</select><BR><BR>
<input type=submit>
</form>


listar.php

$cod_auto=$HTTP_GET_VARS['$l['id']'];
Abre_Conexao();
$re = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM clientes,financeiro WHERE clientes.id ='%".$cod_auto."%' 

AND financeiro.cliente_id='%".$cod_auto."%';");

if(mysql_errno() != 0) {

if(!isset($erros)) {
echo "Erro o arquivo init.php foi auterado, nao existe $erros";
exit;
}
echo $erros[mysql_errno()];
exit;
}
?>
agradeço desde ja a todos

----------


## leoservice

Nao seria no metodo o problema, no action ta Post e depois vc esta tentado recuperar com o GET...

/???

----------

